# 3 Track Cribbage Template



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi fellow LJ's…

I have another request for a 3 track cribbage board and I'm looking for a template. The last three I've done have been from using a paper copy and punching starter holes with a nail before drilling.

Rockler sells a two player template but I need a 3 player.

Anyone know where to buy one?

Cheers…Don


----------



## albut (Apr 16, 2008)

free one

http://cribbagecorner.com/boards/templates

or leevalley sell one
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32777&cat=1,250,43313

i hope this help you


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

any design ,any pattern, any hole size . I can cut and drill acrilic to your specs.


----------



## RHans47 (Nov 23, 2012)

So I just joined this site and am planning on building 2 cribbage boards for Christmas presents. In the past, I have always done the paper method, but I really liked the template dannelson made for don, as the 3 player is hard to come by. I was wondering if I could inquire as to how to obtain one of those templates?


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

PM Dannelson to see if he can get one done for you.

Don


----------

